# الرد على شبهة : الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك ،  فابتدأوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت للأستاذ نيو مان NEW_MAN



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2011)

*الرد على شبهة : الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك ،  فابتدأوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت للأستاذ نيو مان NEW_MAN*

*الرد على شبهة : الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك ،  فابتدأوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت *
​*
**للأستاذ نيو مان NEW_MAN*

*
* *مرة اخرى نلتقي، لنقوم بالرد على اخواننا  غير المسيحيين اصحاب المواقع المتخصصة في الهجوم على الكتاب المقدس، الذين  يبحثون عن طريق الكمبيوتر عن اي كلمة (اقتلوا) في الكتاب المقدس، ويضعوا  اقتباسا من (سفر حزقيال 9:  5 - 6) ( 5 وقال لاولئك في سمعي اعبروا في المدينة وراءه واضربوا. لا تشفق اعينكم ولا تعفوا.6 الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك )   لكي يضعوها ويخدعوا البسطاء من المسلمين أو الملحدين، أو حتى غير العارفين  بالكتاب المقدس، فيصرخوا: ها هو اله المحبة والتسامح في الكتاب المقدس،  يدعو شعبه في العهد القديم بالقتل للشيوخ والعذارى والاطفال والنساء. *

 *ولكن  مهلا عزيزي، فقد خدعك من وضع لك هذه الفقرة للتدليل على ان الله يأمر شعب  اليهودي بقتل الشعوب الاخرى، ليجعلوا الامر متساويا مع نبي الاسلام الذي  كان يقتل الناس في غزواته الدينية، فيجبرهم اما على اعتناق الاسلام ، او  دفع الجزية وشراء ثمن حياتهم وحريتهم ، او قتلهم، مبررا ان هذا هو أمر اله  القرآن. 


*
 *

*​*
*
 *وسوف نبين في الرد التالي حقيقة الفقرة الكتابية في سياقها كما يلي:*
 *
*
 *ولم تكن الفقرة تحكي عن امر الله لشعبه اليهودي بقتل الشعوب المعادية، بل كان النبي  حزقيال يرى رؤيا روحية، كان النبي يسمع في هذه الرؤيا امر الله الى  ملائكته، بتنفيذ قضائه على الشعب الخاطي (وهو نفسه شعب الله اليهودي)،  وسنناقش لماذا استحق هذا الشعب هكذا قضاء من الله ؟؟ وتعال معي نقرأ  التفاصيل *
 *
*
 *اولا: من هو النبي حزقيال، ومتى كتب سفره؟*
 *
النبي حزقيال هو احد الانبياء المعاصرين  لبدايات فترة السبي اليهودي الى مملكة بابل، (مثل النبي دانيال والنبي  ارميا)، وبدأ كتابة سفره في السنة الخامسة لسبي يهوياكين الملك (حزقيال 1:1-3)
* 
 *ينقسم  سفر حزقيال الى قسمين رئيسيين يفصل بينهما سقوط اورشليم  وبدأ سبي الشعب ،  الاول: تحذيرات الله للشعب للتوبة في ما قبل السبي، والثاني  تعزيات الله  وتشجيعه للشعب اثناء السبي بوعود العودة الى اورشليم.
لمزيد من القراءة والشرح اضغط على الرابط هنا  * 
 *
*
 *ثانيا: من المتكلم والى من يتكلم ومن هم المعنيين بالكلام؟ *
 *
ولكي نستطيع ان نفهم ونبدأ الاجابة على  هذه الاسئلة، علينا ان نقرأ الكلام في سياقه، ويبدأ سياق الفقرة من الاصحاح  الثامن، فنقرأ ان النبي حزقيال كان جالسا مع شيوخ اليهود امام بيته حيث  كان مسبيا في بابل، في السنة السادسة من السبي،  وقت ان اخذه الله بالروح  في رؤيا الى الهيكل في اورشليم،  كان يسمع فيها ويرى النبي حزقيال ما لم  يراه ويسمعه الشيوخ الواقفين معه:* 
 *
(1 وكان في السنة السادسة في الشهر السادس  في الخامس من الشهر وانا جالس في بيتي ومشايخ يهوذا جالسون امامي ان يد  السيد الرب وقعت علي هناك.2 فنظرت واذا شبه كمنظر نار من منظر حقويه الى  تحت نار ومن حقويه الى فوق كمنظر لمعان كشبه النحاس اللامع.3 ومد شبه يد  واخذني بناصية راسي ورفعني روح بين الارض والسماء واتى بي في رؤى الله الى  اورشليم الى مدخل الباب الداخلي المتجه نحو الشمال حيث مجلس تمثال الغيرة  المهيج الغيرة 4 واذا مجد اله اسرائيل هناك مثل الرؤيا التي رايتها في  البقعة) (حزقيال 8: 1 -4) *

 *
*
 *في  هذه الرؤيا، سمع النبي حزقيال أمر الله الى ملائكته وكان يراهم في صورة  ستة  رجال بحسب الرؤيا ، بتنفيذ قضائه على الشعب اليهودي الخاطيء، مع  التفريق بين المذنب والبريء بينهما بسمة او علامة على الجبهة، وكان يقودهم  في الوسط رجلا لابس الكتان وعلى جانبه دواة كاتب وهو احد ظهورات الرب  المسيح في العهد القديم.  *
 *
( 1 وصرخ في سمعي بصوت عال قائلا.قرب  وكلاء المدينة كل واحد وعدته المهلكة بيده. 2 واذا بستة رجال مقبلين من  طريق الباب الاعلى الذي هو من جهة الشمال وكل واحد عدته الساحقة بيده.وفي  وسطهم رجل لابس الكتان وعلى جانبه دواة كاتب.فدخلوا ووقفوا جانب مذبح  النحاس. 3 ومجد اله اسرائيل صعد عن الكروب الذي كان عليه الى عتبة  البيت.فدعا الرجل اللابس الكتان الذي دواة الكاتب على جانبه 4 وقال له  الرب.اعبر في وسط المدينة في وسط اورشليم وسم سمة على جباه الرجال الذين  يئنون ويتنهدون على كل الرجاسات المصنوعة في وسطها. 5 وقال لاولئك في سمعي  اعبروا في المدينة وراءه واضربوا.لا تشفق اعينكم ولا تعفوا. 6 الشيخ والشاب  والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك.ولا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة  وابتدئوا من مقدسي.فابتداوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت. 7 وقال لهم  نجسوا البيت واملاوا الدور قتلى.اخرجوا.فخرجوا وقتلوا في المدينة 8 وكان  بينما هم يقتلون وابقيت انا اني خررت على وجهي وصرخت وقلت اه يا سيد  الرب.هل انت مهلك بقية اسرائيل كلها بصب رجزك على اورشليم 9 فقال لي ان اثم  بيت اسرائيل ويهوذا عظيم جدا جدا وقد امتلات الارض دماء وامتلات المدينة  جنفا.لانهم يقولون الرب قد ترك الارض والرب لا يرى. 10 وانا ايضا عيني لا  تشفق ولا اعفو.اجلب طريقهم على رؤوسهم. 11 واذا بالرجل اللابس الكتان الذي  الدواة على جانبه رد جوابا قائلا قد فعلت كما امرتني)* 
 *(حزقيال 9) *

 *
*
 *لمزيد من القراءة والتوضيح : اضغط هنا على الرابط *
 *

* *ثالثا: لماذا استحقت هذه المجموعة هذا القضاء الالهي ؟*
 *
*
 *كان  الشعب اليهودي في اواخر ايامه قبل السبي قد ادخل العبادات الوثنية الى  طقوسه، حتى انه نجّس الهيكل باقامة تماثيل للآلهة الوثنية، مثل البعليم التي ادخلها الملك آخاب،  وعشتاروث  وقد دخلت عبادتها في اواخر ايام المملكة اليهودية الموحدة،  و الآله مولك  وقد كانت من ضمن هذه العبادات ممارسة الجنس، وتقديم الذبائح البشرية وخاصة  الاطفال، فكان تمثال الآله مولك من نحاس جالساً على عرش من نحاس وكان له  رأس عجل عليه اكليل وكان العرش والصنم مجوفين وكانوا يشعلون في التجويف  ناراً حامية جداً حتى اذا بلغت حرارة الذراعين الى الحمرة وضعوا عليها  الذبيحة فاحترقت عاجلاً. وفي اثناء ذلك كانوا يدقون الطبول لمنع سماع  صراخها.*
 *
*
 *كانت  هذه العبادات قد استشرت وزادت في اوساط الشعب اليهودي، منذ بداية انقسام  المملكة الموحدة ، اي استمرت هذه الممارسات ما يقرب من 400 سنة تقريبا،   حتى اننا نقرأ عن اكثر من ملك يهودي مارسوا هذه العبادات الوثنية، مثل  الملك آحاز بن يوثام الذي قدم ابنه ذبيحة في النار للآلهة الوثنية:*
 * (1 في السنة السابعة عشرة لفقح بن رمليا ملك احاز بن يوثام ملك يهوذا.2 كان احاز ابن عشرين سنة حين ملك.وملك ست عشرة سنة في اورشليم.ولم يعمل المستقيم في عيني الرب الهه كداود ابيه3 بل سار في طريق ملوك اسرائيل حتى انه عبر ابنه في النار حسب ارجاس الامم الذين طردهم الرب من امام بني اسرائيل.4 وذبح واوقد على المرتفعات وعلى التلال وتحت كل شجرة خضراء.) (سفر الملوك الثاني 16: 1 - 4)*
*
وايضا الملك منسّي اليهودي مقلدا الملك آخاب الاسرائيلي :* 
 *(1 كان منسى ابن اثنتي عشرة سنة حين ملك وملك خمسا وخمسين سنة في اورشليم.واسم امه حفصيبة.2 وعمل الشر في عيني الرب حسب رجاسات الامم الذين طردهم الرب من امام بني اسرائيل3 وعاد فبنى المرتفعات التي ابادها حزقيا ابوه واقام مذابح للبعل وعمل سارية كما عمل اخاب ملك اسرائيل وسجد لكل جند السماء وعبدها.4 وبنى مذابح في بيت الرب الذي قال الرب عنه في اورشليم اضع اسمي. 5 وبنى مذابح لكل جند السماء في داري بيت الرب.6 وعبّر ابنه في النار وعاف وتفائل واستخدم جانا وتوابع واكثر عمل الشر في عيني الرب لاغاظته.7 ووضع  تمثال السارية التي عمل في البيت الذي قال الرب عنه لداود وسليمان ابنه في  هذا البيت وفي اورشليم التي اخترت من جميع اسباط اسرائيل اضع اسمي الى  الابد.) (سفر الملوك الثاني 21: 1- 7)*
 *
*
 *ومع  انتشار هذه العبادات الوثنية التي كان يقدم فيها الضحايا والذبائح البشرية  وتقديم الاطفال ذبحا وحرقا بالنار لهذه الآلهة، تقليدا لعبادات وممارسات  الآلهة الوثنية،  ارسل الله انبيائه اكثر من مرة للتحذير من التمادي في هذه  العبادات التي تقود الى ضلال الشعب وموت الابرياء، فلم يسمع الشعب ولا  الملوك،  وكم سنة اعطاهم الله فرصة تلو الفرصة للتوبة والرجوع واهملها  الشعب والملوك ؟؟ ما يقرب من حوالي  400 سنة،  حتى انتهى الامر بتنفيذ قضاء  الله المحتوم عليهم بعد عنادهم وعدم استماعهم لتوبيخ الله بالكلام الهاديء  واللين. *
 *
*
 *وهكذا  اعزائي القراء، فكما وضحت لكم الصورة النهائية لسياق الفقرة التي وردت في  الكتاب المقدس، فبالرغم من خطية الانسان وتمرده على الله، فنحن لم نقرأ ان  الله أمر شعبا بقتل شعبا آخر، ولكننا قرأنا عن رؤيا النبي في السبي، عن  قضاء الله على الشعب الخاطيء، وكان الله يكلم ملائكته لتنفيذ هذا القضاء،  وكان لحزقيال النبي امتيازا ان يسمع ويرى هذه الرؤية الروحية ليخبرنا بها،  لكي نتعلم ونعرف عن محبة الله للبشر، وتدخله في الوقت المناسب لصالح  الابرياء والمضطهدين الذين لا حول لهم ولا قوة، حينما يتمادي الشر الانساني  متسلحا ومتسترا بالقوة والسلطة في صورة الملوك والحكام الفاسدين.*
 *
*
*

*​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك ،  فابتدأوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت للأستاذ نيو مان NEW_MAN*

رابط الرد الأصلي : http://newman-in-christ.blogspot.com/2010/06/blog-post.html


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك ،  فابتدأوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت للأستاذ نيو مان NEW_MAN*

*رد الاستاذ عبد المسيح من مدونة الدكتور ابراهيم القبطي
**كثيرا ما يكثر الحديث عن الحرب و مفهومها في العهد القديم من قبل أصدقائنا المسلمين و هل هذا يتعارض و يتناقض مع دعوة المحبة و السلام التي اتى بها السيد المسيح في العهد الجديد و يستشهدون ببعض النصوص الخاصة بالشعب العبراني في العهد القديم و علاقته بالقبائل الوثنية التي كانت موجودة في أرض الميعاد كذريعة للطعن في الكتاب المقدس و مصداقيته , لذلك رأيت أن نبحث في تلك النصوص لنرى ظروفها و ملابساتها
ثم في النهاية نرى النصوص التي تبيح القتال في الاسلام و الفوارق بين مفهوم القتال في العهد القديم و مبرراته و مفهوم القتال في الاسلام و مبرراته .*
*الحالة الأولى*​ *حزقيال 9 : 4 و قال له الرب اعبر في وسط المدينة في وسط اورشليم و سم سمة على جباه الرجال الذين يئنون و يتنهدون على كل الرجاسات المصنوعة في وسطها 
9: 5  و قال لاولئك في سمعي اعبروا في المدينة وراءه و اضربوا لا تشفق اعينكم و لا تعفوا 
9: 6  الشيخ و الشاب و العذراء و الطفل و النساء اقتلوا للهلاك و لا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة و ابتدئوا من مقدسي فابتداوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت *​ *————————————————
للأسف أن ما يفعله البعض أنه ينقل هذا الإدعاء دون حتى أن يكلف نفسه عناء قراءة كامل النص من سفر حزقيال و ما يشير أليه و للأسف يهلل من وراءه البعض دون أن يعرفوا ما يشير أليه النص و ما معناه .*
*عندما نقتبس عبارة من الكتاب المقدس يجب أن ندرسها في إطار النص التي جاءت فيه و فيه إطار الإصحاح الخاص بها و الأعظم من ذلك دراستها في سياق الكتاب ككل .*
*أولا سفر حزقيال بمنتهى البساطة موجه لليهود و ليس للشعوب الوثنية و الويلات المذكورة فيه عبارة عن ( رؤيا ) أظهرها الله لحزقيال النبي لما سوف يسمح الله بحدوثه للشعب اليهودي بسبب الرجاسات و عبادة الأوثان التي انتشرت في وسطهم في تلك الفترة بعد أن تأثروا بتلك العبادات من بعض الأمم المحيطة بهم لذلك نجد العبارة التالية في الآية التي أقتبسها :*
*و قال له الرب اعبر في وسط المدينة في وسط أورشليم و سم سمة على جباه الرجال الذين يئنون و يتنهدون على كل الرجاسات المصنوعة في وسطها *
*أي أن تلك الرجاسات التي كرهها الرب كانت في أورشليم عاصمة اليهود الروحية و مقر الهيكل .*
*عموما للتوضيح نرجع لسفر حزقيال الأصحاح الثامن و نراجع الآتي : *
*حزقيال 8 : 1وَكَانَ فِي السَّنَةِ السَّادِسَةِ فِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ فِي الْخَامِسِ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ, وَأَنَا جَالِسٌ فِي بَيْتِي وَمَشَايِخُ يَهُوذَا جَالِسُونَ أَمَامِي, أَنَّ يَدَ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ وَقَعَتْ عَلَيَّ هُنَاكَ. 2فَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا شَبَهٌ كَمَنْظَرِ نَارٍ, مِنْ مَنْظَرِ حَقَوَيْهِ إِلَى تَحْتُ نَارٌ, وَمِنْ حَقَوَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ كَمَنْظَرِ لَمَعَانٍ كَشَبَهِ النُّحَاسِ اللاَّمِعِ. 3وَمَدَّ شَبَهَ يَدٍ وَأَخَذَنِي بِنَاصِيَةِ رَأْسِي, وَرَفَعَنِي رُوحٌ بَيْنَ الأَرْضِ وَالسَّمَاءِ, وَأَتَى بِي فِي رُؤَى اللَّهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ إِلَى مَدْخَلِ الْبَابِ الدَّاخِلِيِّ الْمُتَّجِهِ نَحْوَ الشِّمَالِ حَيْثُ مَجْلِسُ تِمْثَالِ الْغَيْرَةِ, الْمُهَيِّجِ الْغَيْرَةِ. 4وَإِذَا مَجْدُ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ هُنَاكَ مِثْلُ الرُّؤْيَا الَّتِي رَأَيْتُهَا فِي الْبُقْعَةِ. 5ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, ارْفَعْ عَيْنَيْكَ نَحْوَ طَرِيقِ الشِّمَالِ». فَرَفَعْتُ عَيْنَيَّ نَحْوَ طَرِيقِ الشِّمَالِ وَإِذَا مِنْ شِمَالِيِّ بَابِ الْمَذْبَحِ تِمْثَالُ الْغَيْرَةِ هَذَا فِي الْمَدْخَلِ. 6وَقَالَ لِي: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, هَلْ رَأَيْتَ مَا هُمْ عَامِلُونَ؟ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الْعَظِيمَةَ الَّتِي بَيْتُ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَامِلُهَا هُنَا لإِبْعَادِي عَنْ مَقْدِسِي. وَبَعْدُ تَعُودُ تَنْظُرُ رَجَاسَاتٍ أَعْظَمَ». 7ثُمَّ جَاءَ بِي إِلَى بَابِ الدَّارِ فَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا ثَقْبٌ فِي الْحَائِطِ. 8ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, انْقُبْ فِي الْحَائِطِ». فَنَقَبْتُ فِي الْحَائِطِ, فَإِذَا بَابٌ. 9وَقَالَ لِي: ادْخُلْ وَانْظُرِ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الشِّرِّيرَةَ الَّتِي هُمْ عَامِلُوهَا هُنَا». 10فَدَخَلْتُ وَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا كُلُّ شَكْلِ دَبَّابَاتٍ وَحَيَوَانٍ نَجِسٍ, وَكُلُّ أَصْنَامِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, مَرْسُومَةٌ عَلَى الْحَائِطِ عَلَى دَائِرِهِ. 11وَوَاقِفٌ قُدَّامَهَا سَبْعُونَ رَجُلاً مِنْ شُيُوخِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, وَيَازَنْيَا بْنُ شَافَانَ قَائِمٌ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ, وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِجْمَرَتُهُ فِي يَدِهِ وَعِطْرُ عَنَانِ الْبَخُورِ صَاعِدٌ. 12ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: أَرَأَيْتَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ مَا تَفْعَلُهُ شُيُوخُ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي الظَّلاَمِ, كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي مَخَادِعِ تَصَاوِيرِهِ لأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: الرَّبُّ لاَ يَرَانَا! الرَّبُّ قَدْ تَرَكَ الأَرْضَ*​ 
*فكما نرى يشرح النبي حزقيال كيف أن الله أخذه في رؤيا روحية  ووضح له ما يحدث من شيوخ إسرائيل في أورشليم من رجاسات أغضبت الله عليهم  بشدة , ثم أراه الله بعد هذا بالتفصيل ما يحدث في أورشليم من عبادة للأوثان  و خطايا و كيف أنصرف شعب أورشليم عن طريق الله .*​ *بعد هذا أوضح الرب لحزقيال النبي أن هناك البعض من شعب أورشليم ترفض هذا الابتعاد عن طريق الله .*​ *ثم نجد بعد ذلك في نهاية الإصحاح الثامن الآيات التالية :*​ *حزقيال 8 : 17وَقَالَ لِي: أَرَأَيْتَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ؟ أَقَلِيلٌ لِبَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَمَلُ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الَّتِي عَمِلُوهَا هُنَا؟ لأَنَّهُمْ قَدْ مَلأُوا الأَرْضَ ظُلْماً وَيَعُودُونَ لإِغَاظَتِي, وَهَا هُمْ يُقَرِّبُونَ الْغُصْنَ إِلَى أَنْفِهِمْ. 18فَأَنَا أَيْضاً أُعَامِلُ بِـالْغَضَبِ. لاَ تُشْفِقُ عَيْنِي وَلاَ أَعْفُو. وَإِنْ صَرَخُوا فِي أُذُنَيَّ بِصَوْتٍ عَالٍ لاَ أَسْمَعُهُمْ . *​ ​ *و أوضح الله لحزقيال كيف انه سيترك  أورشليم تسقط في يد أعداءها الذين سيفتكون بها و برجالها و نساءها و  أطفالها و سيحمي الله فقط الذين لم ينساقوا وراء هذه العبادات الوثنية و ذلك بأن يضع سمة على جباههم و هو ما نراه بعد ذلك في إصحاح 9 .*​ *حزقيال  9 : 1وَصَرَخَ فِي سَمْعِي بِصَوْتٍ عَالٍ: قَرِّبْ وُكَلاَءَ  الْمَدِينَةِ, كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ وَعُدَّتَهُ الْمُهْلِكَةَ بِيَدِهِ».  2وَإِذَا بِسِتَّةِ رِجَالٍ مُقْبِلِينَ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْبَابِ الأَعْلَى  الَّذِي هُوَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشِّمَالِ, وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عُدَّتُهُ  السَّاحِقَةُ بِيَدِهِ, وَفِي وَسَطِهِمْ رَجُلٌ لاَبِسٌ الْكَتَّانَ,  وَعَلَى جَانِبِهِ دَوَاةُ كَـاتِبٍ. فَدَخَلُوا وَوَقَفُوا جَانِبَ  مَذْبَحِ النُّحَاسِ. 3وَمَجْدُ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ صَعِدَ عَنِ  الْكَرُوبِ الَّذِي كَـانَ عَلَيْهِ إِلَى عَتَبَةِ الْبَيْتِ. فَدَعَا  الرَّبُّ الرَّجُلَ اللاَّبِسَ الْكَتَّانِ الَّذِي دَوَاةُ الْكَـاتِبِ  عَلَى جَانِبِهِ, 4وَقَالَ لَهُ: اعْبُرْ فِي وَسَطِ الْمَدِينَةِ  أُورُشَلِيمَ, وَسِمْ سِمَةً عَلَى جِبَاهِ الرِّجَالِ الَّذِينَ  يَئِنُّونَ وَيَتَنَهَّدُونَ عَلَى كُلِّ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الْمَصْنُوعَةِ فِي  وَسَطِهَا». 5وَقَالَ لأُولَئِكَ فِي سَمْعِي: اعْبُرُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ  وَرَاءَهُ وَاضْرِبُوا. لاَ تُشْفِقْ أَعْيُنُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا.  6اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ.  اقْتُلُوا لِلْهَلاَكِ. وَلاَ تَقْرُبُوا مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ  السِّمَةُ, وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ مَقْدِسِي». فَـابْتَدَأُوا بِـالرِّجَالِ  الشُّيُوخِ الَّذِينَ أَمَامَ الْبَيْتِ. 7وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: نَجِّسُوا  الْبَيْتَ, وَامْلأُوا الدُّورَ قَتْلَى. اخْرُجُوا». فَخَرَجُوا  وَقَتَلُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ. 8وَكَانَ بَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَقْتُلُونَ  وَأُبْقِيتُ أَنَا, أَنِّي خَرَرْتُ عَلَى وَجْهِي وَصَرَخْتُ: اآهِ يَا  سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ! هَلْ أَنْتَ مُهْلِكٌ بَقِيَّةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ كُلَّهَا  بِصَبِّ رِجْزِكَ عَلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ؟» 9فَقَالَ لِي: إِنَّ إِثْمَ  بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا عَظِيمٌ جِدّاً جِدّاً, وَقَدِ امْتَلأَتِ  الأَرْضُ دِمَاءً, وَامْتَلأَتِ الْمَدِينَةُ جَنَفاً. لأَنَّهُمْ  يَقُولُونَ: الرَّبُّ قَدْ تَرَكَ الأَرْضَ, وَالرَّبُّ لاَ يَرَى.  10وَأَنَا أَيْضاً عَيْنِي لاَ تُشْفِقُ وَلاَ أَعْفُو. أَجْلِبُ  طَرِيقَهُمْ عَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمْ».*​ ​ *فكما  نرى من الأصحاح 9 أذا قرأناه بفهم و ليس كما يفعل من ينقلون بدون وعي آيات  مبتورة ناقصة نرى أن الذي دونه النبي حزقيال عبارة عن ( رؤيا ) لما سوف  يحدث لبعض شيوخ أورشليم و شعبها الذي فسد و ضل وراء الأوثان التي هي مكرهة  للرب و كيف ان الله سيترك أورشليم تسقط في يد اعداءها بسبب الرجاسات و  القتل التي ارتكبها اليهود و شيوخهم في تلك المدينة و أنه سيحمي فقط الذين  رفضوا تلك الأعمال .*​ *و  تأكيدا لتلك الرؤيا وجه الرب تحذيره لخمسة و عشرون شيخا من قيادات شعب  أسرائيل الذين ضلوا الشعب و اعملوا القتل في معارضيهم كما نرى ذلك في رؤيا  أخرى في أصحاح 11 من نفس السفر .*​ *حزقيال  11 : 1ثُمَّ رَفَعَنِي رُوحٌ وَأَتَى بِي إِلَى بَابِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ  الشَّرْقِيِّ الْمُتَّجِهِ نَحْوَ الشَّرْقِ, وَإِذَا عِنْدَ مَدْخَلِ  الْبَابِ خَمْسَةٌ وَعِشْرُونَ رَجُلاً, وَرَأَيْتُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَازَنْيَا بْنَ عَزُورَ, وَفَلَطْيَا بْنَ بَنَايَا رَئِيسَيِ الشَّعْبِ. 2فَقَالَ لِي: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, هَؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الرِّجَالُ الْمُفَكِّرُونَ بِـالإِثْمِ, الْمُشِيرُونَ مَشُورَةً رَدِيئَةً فِي هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ.  3اَلْقَائِلُونَ: مَا هُوَ قَرِيبٌ بِنَاءُ الْبُيُوتِ! هِيَ الْقِدْرُ  وَنَحْنُ اللَّحْمُ! 4لأَجْلِ ذَلِكَ تَنَبَّأْ عَلَيْهِمْ. تَنَبَّأْ يَا  ابْنَ آدَمَ. 5وَحَلَّ عَلَيَّ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ وَقَالَ لِي: قُلْ هَكَذَا  قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هَكَذَا قُلْتُمْ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ, وَمَا يَخْطُرُ  بِبَالِكُمْ قَدْ عَلِمْتُهُ. 6قَدْ كَثَّرْتُمْ قَتْلاَكُمْ فِي هَذِهِ  الْمَدِينَةِ وَمَلأْتُمْ أَزِقَّتَهَا بِـالْقَتْلَى. 7لِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا  قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: قَتْلاَكُمُ الَّذِينَ طَرَحْتُمُوهُمْ فِي  وَسَطِهَا هُمُ اللَّحْمُ وَهِيَ الْقِدْرُ. وَإِيَّاكُمْ أُخْرِجُ مِنْ  وَسَطِهَا. 8قَدْ فَزِعْتُمْ مِنَ السَّيْفِ, فَـالسَّيْفُ أَجْلِبُهُ  عَلَيْكُمْ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. 9وَأُخْرِجُكُمْ مِنْ وَسَطِهَا وَأُسَلِّمُكُمْ إِلَى أَيْدِي الْغُرَبَاءِ, وَأُجْرِي فِيكُمْ أَحْكَـاماً. 10بِـالسَّيْفِ تَسْقُطُونَ. فِي  تُخُمِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَقْضِي عَلَيْكُمْ فَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا  الرَّبُّ. 11هَذِهِ لاَ تَكُونُ لَكُمْ قِدْراً وَلاَ أَنْتُمْ تَكُونُونَ  اللَّحْمَ فِي وَسَطِهَا. فِي تُخُمِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَقْضِي عَلَيْكُمْ  12فَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ الَّذِي لَمْ تَسْلُكُوا فِي  فَرَائِضِهِ وَلَمْ تَعْمَلُوا بِأَحْكَـامِهِ, بَلْ عَمِلْتُمْ حَسَبَ  أَحْكَـامِ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ حَوْلَكُمْ .*​ ​ *و لمزيد من التوضيح أنصح بقراءة باقي السفر لأن به العديد من النبؤات و التحذيرات للشعب المتمرد .*​ *الغريب  أن البعض يتهم اليهود بتحريف الكتاب المقدس و أنهم يستغلون نصوصه لمهاجمة  أعدائهم كالنص السابق الذي ينقله البعض بدون وعي , رغم أن النص و العقوبة  التي فيه موجهة بالأساس الي اليهود و ليس الى باقي الشعوب .*​*
*


----------

